# Epicenter



## ackmandan (Aug 2, 2018)

Do they work as well as I've heard?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

....Yes


----------



## bomzomb (Sep 25, 2017)

You can bet churr ass they do work.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ackmandan (Aug 2, 2018)

Can't wait to hear!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Old technology. These were invented back in the days before CD players, for cassette decks. With a good quality car system with a sub and hi res digital music, it really won't do much.... today's sources are capable of higher fidelity.


----------



## icansolvetheproblem (Sep 7, 2013)

These work well when trying to integrate with an OEM system that may have an electronic high pass filter engaged in order to keep from wasting power amplifying frequencies that the OEM drivers cannot reproduce. If tapping into said speaker out lead for your source, the high pass on the subwoofer makes it difficult unless you use the Epicenter - it's basically an eq curve that can restore low end that's rolling off.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Assuming you have a strong DSP, you may want to look at Multi-Sub Optimizer, which is software for integrating muiltiple subwoofers in a room. For the car it could be used to smoothly integrate the subs and speakers. MSO has a support thread on AVSForum.com.


----------

